# First fish tank



## lyle (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's a picture of my Male CT Lyle. This is my first fish/aquarium. It's a Marina Cubus with some top fin mini decorative plants. I bought the mini plants just today. I had another red plant in there with silk leaves but decided to change it because while altering, i cut some plastic and accidentally exposed some metal. These plants make the tank "pop". Also I noticed that my fish immediately found some hiding places he didn't have before and I think he's happy about that. I wasn't able to watch him eat today as I always feed him after I change the tank water to make sure he still has his appetite. Hopefully these changes are ok for him. The setup is completely newb I know. Eventually I would like to get some bigger tank, proper equipment.


----------



## ShyDog (Oct 15, 2011)

absolutely beautiful betta there :3


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Aren't those Marina cubes only 0.5 gallons? Glad to see that you're upgrading him to a bigger tank with a heater and a filter right away, 0.5 gallons makes a good QT tank? 

Anyways welcome to the forums~


----------



## lyle (Oct 18, 2011)

Micho said:


> Aren't those Marina cubes only 0.5 gallons? Glad to see that you're upgrading him to a bigger tank with a heater and a filter right away, 0.5 gallons makes a good QT tank?
> 
> Anyways welcome to the forums~



I don't know how soon I will get the rest of the equipment. This will have to suffice for now. And the cubus' are actually .9 gallons.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I hate how companies come out with these super neat tanks, but they end up being too small! It's really cute, but I'm sure your little guy would appreciate a little more room to swim when he gets older!


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

Hes super cute! and im sure hes happier in this tank then his cup from the pet store! ;-)


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I dunno Fluval makes pretty wicked tanks and they're big enough for a Betta. I would still recommend upgrading him though~ But if you have to stick with that tank a heater and clean water should be just fine for him.


----------



## lyle (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for all your kind words and suggestions! I really appreciate it.
I guess I'm finding out and starting to feel the same sentiments about the big chain stores (ie Petsmart) and their less than knowledgeable staff. I actually picked up lyle on a whim after taking some fish that were left at my job (still in their plastic bag) due to an event nearby where the local fish store was giving away goldfish. I was seriously considering getting a fish at the time, so I figured this random event was a sign. So I went to petsmart to find out what I needed.
Anyways long story short, I was told that Betta's were easy to take care of blah blah blah. It's not until after I got him, (and after doing my research) did I find out that they require alot more care. So now I'm here. I definately want to keep him beautiful and for a long while.

Quick question, do I have to cycle a 2.5gallon tank? From what I gather I can get away with water changes. Also, what is a decent heater for 2.5 gal? I have been reading too many mixed reviews to make a decision. Something from Petsmart's selection (top fin, marina). Thanks for your time, patience, and knowledge!


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

That was my first tank too. You will need to be doing 100% water changes every other to every few days or so. This will probably cause your fish a lot of stress but will be needed to keep his water clean enough. Also, when I recently had Beast in it for a salt treatment, I found that my Elite 25w adjustable heater fit at an angle along the back and worked well. The chord made the lid stick up in the back a little. A 25w adjustable will be good for future tanks when you choose to upgrade up to 5gal I believe. 

Anything under 5gal is too small to cycle. It may try but will most likely crash or go into mini cycles. 2.5gal is a good size for one betta. That is Beast's perminent home here on my desk. ^_^


----------



## lyle (Oct 18, 2011)

I didn't want to start a completely new thread because it's pointless since this way you guys could see the progress I made. I know it's been a few months, I've been a little busy. But just today, after spending all that time in his .9 gallon marina cubus (closet), he's finally moved into his 2.5 gallon top fin tank (bachelor). Ammenities include heat, more space, hiding places, fine black and blue gravel floor, o and did I mention heat? :-D Yes I finally decided to get him what he needs and deserves. I guess it could be a christmas/new years present 

The heater is a Aqueon 10 w mini heater. They didn't have the thermometer I wanted so I will have to pick one up elsewhere tomorrow before work, and then put it in after work. But it's been working so far and he's swimming in the warmest water he's ever been swimming in. The heater took a while to heat the water so I believe it was gradual enough for Lyle. 

When I first put him in he was flashing his gills, curiously swimming around and through the ornament. He appears to be happy with his new space.

I was wondering if you guys leave the heater on all the time, through the night? When I get my thermometer I guess this will answer itself as I don't want the water to go above 80....lol.

I was thinking of getting some ghost fish/cloud minnow for the .9 gallon. Don't know yet. Something so that it's not sitting around. Anyways, here's some pictures.;-)


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

He looks ADORABLE!!!
And very happy!
Love his coloring


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

A .9 gallon tank CANNOT have anything in it really besides a betta and that is still argued. The only thing that you could reall have in a .9 gallon is like 3 shrimp. Depending how big they get.


----------



## lyle (Oct 18, 2011)

kfryman said:


> A .9 gallon tank CANNOT have anything in it really besides a betta and that is still argued. The only thing that you could reall have in a .9 gallon is like 3 shrimp. Depending how big they get.


That's perfect. That's all I'm really looking for. I was also thinking of experimenting with real plants as well as I've always been worried about adding them to a tank. Thanks


----------



## lyle (Oct 18, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> He looks ADORABLE!!!
> And very happy!
> Love his coloring


It's all I could hope for


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

What a beautiful betta! Nice looking tank there too. He should be really happy!

I have a Marimo 10W heater that I got from Petsmart not too long ago. I leave it plugged in all the time. It seems to do a great job keeping the water around 78* and turns itself on/off as needed.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

Yer tank looks great! I'm sure yer guy is very happy and will be busy for quite some time with all that new space to explore. I love the "fine blue and black flooring" haha. I too leave my heater on at all times. Once you get that thermometer check it a few times a day to be sure its heating it right for the first couple weeks and then just check it out once a day just to be sure its still working properly. I'm happy for you and yer little guy, always a YAY for upgrades!!


----------

